# Anyone using Chlomid?



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello ladies, I wanted to know how other people have got on with Chlomid.  I started using it this cycle for the first time because huge amounts of meds were only getting me 3 or 4 follicles so it seemed to make sense to use something cheap like Chlomid that you don't expect to bring about a large number anyway.  This cycle I only got 2 eggs from 4 follicles and I'm not sure if that's me or the Chlomid, has anyone else tried it and had a worse result than normal as far as number of eggs collected?  I don't know either if using it is better, worse or the same as far as egg quality goes, I guess I'll find out tomorrow when I know if they're fertilised. Anyone's experience with this is greatly appreciated, I don't have many more cycles left in me so have to make the most of them!


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi urban- there is a discussion on this topic in Serum thread. Perhaps worth looking at it. Though ladies have just started their embryo banking with clomid. 
Also, if you google Japanese ivf(it's how it's known in some other countries) you might find a bit more info. 

Some ladies get good response on clomid but I think it all individual.
Not sure if it's more economical way as you got to pay for embryo freezing thou it may not be very expensive. 

God luck


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, Altai, for signposting me to that, will have a good read tomorrow. I do know one person, actually, who did a chlomid cycle at Serum but it was with some menopur added in, which gives a stronger effect. Anyway, will check out the thread, freezing is fine for me because I am only freezing this year anyway. Clinic didn't get back to me today on fertilisation, so I'm none the wiser on that score. 
I didn't know it was called Japanese ivf, maybe it's because one of the proponents of low dose stimms was a JP guy, though, that would figure


----------



## phleb (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi urban girl. I am fairly new to this site and from Dublin aged 46 soon to be 47. After one live birth at 42 one stillbirth at 44 due to placental abruption at 36 weeks and two missed miscarriages this year at 46 we are considering embarking on DE in prague. Thats if we can overcome our grief. I was given clomid by my gp but held off and  became pregnant naturally with my last 2  missed misc. ( all of my pregnancies naturally conceived). I did a little research on clomid and came across an article written by a Dr. Sher called  ' Clomiphene for women over 35 - a bad idea.' He's a fertility guy in the USA and his research finds that clomid yields very poor results over 35 yrs of age but especially over the age of 40. Its only his opinion but the article makes for interesting reading. He also answers questions on an open forum too and is very concise and informative. Best of luck.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello phleb, I've read a piece by Dr Sher on this, I've got a pc of it somewhere so I did consider it before going ahead, though I can't for the life of me remember what he said, apart from what you mention, something along the lines of 'clinics used to use it but the success rate wasn't very good so they don't really anymore.' I did alot of reading around the subject and just took the view that it works occasionally and might be more productive than just doing one egg natural cycles, which also have a very low success rate. However, I then read that in Chinese medicine it's considered a bad choice for yin deficient women, making them even more yin deficient (yin is important for fertility in tcm and most oldies are deficient) so that put me off for good...

I'm so sad to read your history, miscarriages are bad enough, but a stillbirth at 36 weeks is just too awful to imagine, the world is so, so unfair sometimes and I don't know how a woman gets past something like that.  I really wish you lots of luck in Prague, I would go for it, the Czech Republic has good clinics so I'm sure you'll get your dream.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi girls,

There was actually a very comprehensive research done dr Teramoto, KLC involving more than 44000 patients with regard to clomid/ clomid combo cycles.

If you scroll down the link, you will see success rates per age group recalculated per cycle, is is to add a comparison with traditional ivf. 
http://www.infertilitysolutions.com/teramoto.html

The original Teramoto paper reported prg rates per patient.
http://www.ismaar.org/PDFs/RB2711-Teramoto.pdf

The bottom line is that that clomid cycles do not appear to either decrease/increase egg quality and mirror traditional ivf success rates.
So the way I see it - the only advantage it's easier on a patient as less drugs and cheaper ( if the clinic has a respective cost structure in place).

Afm- have just done a letrozole only cycle, was a bit of a mess as was hanging between 2 clinics, monitoring in one and retrieval in another. Basically both clinics sort of washed hands of me. Somehow managed to 'lose' one follie half way through. Had 3 follies on D6 of stimm, started cetrotide on D8 and on D10 had 2 follicles, the third disappeared 
But according to all research I 've come so far - high cancelation rate is a big problem with this type of stim. 
The other variation of the protocol is to use low doses of fsh , might well try this option to see if works better.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites readers are reminded thatFertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

